# Registering for NC state exam



## ThatPrivate (May 15, 2018)

Hello everyone. I recently completed a paramedic program in NC. Our instructor was able to schedule a paper state exam a few days after we completed the program. I sat for the test and unfortunately I got a 69 (I needed a 70). Now I am trying to figure out how to register for an exam. Since it was the last paper test and the system has changed no one is real clear about how to view upcoming exams. The only exams I found on Continuum were past exams. Does anyone know where to go to look up and register for paramedic exam now that they are computer based? 

Also, anyone know any good study material to use in order to prepare for the exam again?


----------



## luke_31 (May 15, 2018)

ThatPrivate said:


> Hello everyone. I recently completed a paramedic program in NC. Our instructor was able to schedule a paper state exam a few days after we completed the program. I sat for the test and unfortunately I got a 69 (I needed a 70). Now I am trying to figure out how to register for an exam. Since it was the last paper test and the system has changed no one is real clear about how to view upcoming exams. The only exams I found on Continuum were past exams. Does anyone know where to go to look up and register for paramedic exam now that they are computer based?
> 
> Also, anyone know any good study material to use in order to prepare for the exam again?


Have you tried calling the state EMS agency who puts out the test. I'm pretty sure they would know how to go about taking it.


----------



## ThatPrivate (May 15, 2018)

They never answer the phone. I left two messages and no one has called me back.


----------



## DrParasite (May 16, 2018)

I have called the PIC several times, and never left a message; they always answered the phone.  Their number is (866) 773-6477, and they can usually help you with all the registration stuff.

If you don't get a reply, email all of the educational coordinators at https://www2.ncdhhs.gov/dhsr/EMS/staff.htm with your concerns.  They will get back to you within a few days (be patient).  Send an email to all 4 (the three regional bosses and the manager), because they all work well together, and someone should get back to you.  Email is much better than calling.


----------



## DrParasite (May 16, 2018)

email was sent out yesterday about this.... 

To: EMS Agency Administrators, EMS Agency Training Officers, EMS Institution Program Directors and EMS Instructors

Effective Monday, May 14, 2018, we began our beta testing of the Computer Based Testing process. In order to conduct the beta test, we had to push the program out to Continuum. Therefore, it is probable that students passed in courses after Monday, May 14, 2018 will be looped into the Computer Based Testing (CBT) process. This is perfectly fine, as it will increase our early test taking numbers and may allow us to release the exam scores early than anticipated.

Effective Monday, May 21, 2018, we will officially go live with the CBT process. That day the EMSPIC will notify all individuals passed in a course prior to May 14, 2018 that meet the requirements to take the state exam along with those individuals that have previously taken the exam and were unsuccessful. The notification will consist of the course completion and registration email as seen on slide 2 of the accompanying presentation.

During this time of transition, we wanted to provide everyone with some useful information. Listed below, you will find contact information for Candidate Support at Castle Worldwide and for general inquiries with the OEMS.

1. Castle Candidate Support- 919-572-6880 or testing@castleworldwide.com
a. Individuals wishing to:
i. Cancel their exam
ii. Anything related to the exam, location, payment or exam site specifics 
iii. Change date, location or time

2. Todd Messer- 919-855-3839 or todd.messer@dhhs.nc.gov
a. General inquires

If you have any concerns or questions, please let us know.

Respectfully,

Todd Messer, NRP
Education Manager
Division of Health Service Regulation
Office of Emergency Medical Services

Office: 919-855-3839
Mobile: 919-714-3114
Fax: 919-733-7021
todd.messer@dhhs.nc.gov


----------



## NC02Hero (Jun 6, 2018)

Does anyone have any info regarding realistic time frame to receive certification exam results? I have been receiving conflicting info from NCOEMS(30-45 days) and Castleworld wide(7-10 business days).


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 7, 2018)

If you haven't received your results within 7-10 business days, I would call Castleworld.  If you haven't received them in 45 days, call NC OEMS.

I wish i could give you a better answer, but when I asked to take the state test, I was told I couldn't, because I already had a valid card (and I don't plan on letting it lapse if I can avoid it).


----------



## NC02Hero (Jun 7, 2018)

Check the files out below if you are having issues registering for NC certification exams.


----------

